# still waiting for notification from visa specific office



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm at stage 4 of my PR application (skilled worker class) I have a sent all the required documents to my visa specific office and have been waiting for 6 weeks now and have yet to receive an acknowledgement from them. My concern is my IELTS "expires" on the 24th of this month.

I've been trying to contact them on the phone - but never seem to get through. I've also sent my email twice but no response after 2 weeks. I've qouted my file number in each case. Strangely - when I tried to check the status on the cic website with my file number - it gives me an error. Appreciate some help on this matter - has anyone faced the same issue ?


thanks,
K


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

That's one of the frustrating things about the PR process; the difficulty of contacting CIC. They only answer if there is a specific answer that they feel warrants a reply. Checking status is covered by the automated system and so they won't reply. I'm surprised you were able to even call, I was never able to find phone numbers that had anything but a recorded message.

As far as getting the error on the status check. I remember having the same problem early on but can't remember the exact solution. I think it might have been a problem on my computer, I'd suggest trying various things like turning off security systems etc... I eventually was able to check after playing around a bit. Maybe try from a different computer? Sorry I'm not more help, that was three years ago!

Good luck!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We have send our complete file to the designated visa office (Paris) on 'December 4th 2009. Only on February 24st they confirmed they received our file. June 2nd I could online see we were 'in process'. So I don't think you should worry, although I don't know the processing times at your local visa office. Ours mentioned 8 months, we filed at CIO in September 2009 and got our visa last week, so that was about 11 months.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

kccc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm at stage 4 of my PR application (skilled worker class) I have a sent all the required documents to my visa specific office and have been waiting for 6 weeks now and have yet to receive an acknowledgement from them. My concern is my IELTS "expires" on the 24th of this month.
> 
> ...


Much good luck!


----------



## undrkvabrtha (Jul 12, 2010)

scharlack said:


> Much good luck!


Hi KCCC

Shcarlack's got a point. 

However, being in the APS (that's what the civil service is in Oz), I can confirm that Australian immigration DOES request current copies of your IELTS or Medical Check documents if those in your file expire date-wise.

I'm not clear on how they do it in Canada - when I applied for my visa, I go lucky, I think - I put in my application as per the general direction, and got my visa in about 6 months or so.

But that was years ago, and my partner's applying now, and the levels of uncertainty are quite jarring, I have to say. 

So is the responsiveness of Canadian Immigration.

Good luck!


----------

